# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  False spoilers warning

## millieq8

Before going into detail, let me point out that nothing posted on this website is false.

On Facebook, there are many Neighbour spoiler pages. Unfortunatly, some pages dedicated to Mark and Kate create their own 'spoilers.' 
Pages such as 'Neighbours Fanatics' or 'KateAndMark' create theory's and call them spoilers.
If you see posts from them saying "Kate needs to come back!" chances are, they're lying about half the stuff they post.
While some of the content they share is valid, some of their stuff is invalid. Once they told all their fans that Mark and Paige we're going to split up, (this was a few months ago) and when I asked for proof on both pages, they removed me, lol.
To sum it up, if you're sharing a spoiler with a friend or getting your hopes up about something they posted, make sure they have proof to back it up, because pages like that will lie about things like that for their own satisfaction.
Just giving you all the heads up in case you're scavenging for new spoilers. :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (09-10-2015), Perdita (09-10-2015), Sparklydee (10-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Before going into detail, let me point out that nothing posted on this website is false.
> 
> On Facebook, there are many Neighbour spoiler pages. Unfortunatly, some pages dedicated to Mark and Kate create their own 'spoilers.' 
> Pages such as 'Neighbours Fanatics' or 'KateAndMark' create theory's and call them spoilers.
> If you see posts from them saying "Kate needs to come back!" chances are, they're lying about half the stuff they post.
> While some of the content they share is valid, some of their stuff is invalid. Once they told all their fans that Mark and Paige we're going to split up, (this was a few months ago) and when I asked for proof on both pages, they removed me, lol.
> To sum it up, if you're sharing a spoiler with a friend or getting your hopes up about something they posted, make sure they have proof to back it up, because pages like that will lie about things like that for their own satisfaction.
> Just giving you all the heads up in case you're scavenging for new spoilers.


I am never ever quoting anything from those FB pages you have mentioned ;)  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (09-10-2015), millieq8 (09-10-2015), Sparklydee (10-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Before going into detail, let me point out that nothing posted on this website is false.
> 
> On Facebook, there are many Neighbour spoiler pages. Unfortunatly, some pages dedicated to Mark and Kate create their own 'spoilers.' 
> Pages such as 'Neighbours Fanatics' or 'KateAndMark' create theory's and call them spoilers.
> If you see posts from them saying "Kate needs to come back!" chances are, they're lying about half the stuff they post.
> While some of the content they share is valid, some of their stuff is invalid. Once they told all their fans that Mark and Paige we're going to split up, (this was a few months ago) and when I asked for proof on both pages, they removed me, lol.
> To sum it up, if you're sharing a spoiler with a friend or getting your hopes up about something they posted, make sure they have proof to back it up, because pages like that will lie about things like that for their own satisfaction.
> Just giving you all the heads up in case you're scavenging for new spoilers.


The ringleader of some (if not all) of these pages is Gilly (or gillyH1981 as she's known on this forum).  Don't take her word unless it's backed up by an official source because she often mixes fantasy and fact.  I try to pin her down if I think she's doing so because it's confusing for new members - as well as being against the rules of this forum.  She's been banned from several other forums for such behaviour.

It really annoys me because every now and again a new member will ask if something Gilly's stated as fact is true (her story that Daniel will start beating Imogen leading to her and Tyler getting together is a recent example).  If people reading this forum don't know which spoilers are true then this forum is being brought into disrepute.  I've decided to report such posts in future as well as asking for proof that they're real.

Then of course there's the downright rude posts and constant nitpicking.  :Angry:

----------

alan45 (09-10-2015), daisy_boo (30-10-2015), maidmarian (09-10-2015), millieq8 (09-10-2015), Perdita (09-10-2015), Sparklydee (10-10-2015)

----------

